# Best Gaming Laptop for around 1-1.5 Lacs [OCT 2014] - ASUS G750JM vs MSI GS60



## Paras Lehana (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi, everyone!  

Just got admitted in a new college at Noida. The reason I haven't bought the machine yet when almost everyone has atleast the basic one is that I wanted to get a high end gaming rig that should be capable of running triple A games perfectly. I'm can't access any desktop right now, so I apologize if I missed anything and also for the language as I'm typing all this from a smartphone. 

I'm researching on this topic since last week and have only found one or two forums for exactly the same models I'm searching for (only these are available in the Indian market). I'm going to get one before diwali and my budget is around 1.25 (+- 0.25) lacs - varies accordingly to the VFM factor. 

MY PRIORITIES 
I prefer Performance more over anything (design, weight, etc) but there's should not be a large gap. I want the machine to feed me at least for my 4 years of college. It should be upgradable (hassle free) in near future if possible. I'd like to play games like GTA V, Watch Dogs, Crysis, COD series. It'd be great to have a Full HD big screen. Design, KB Lightnings, Superior Audio, Customizations and similar stuff are next to Performance but I'd like to have them too. 

MY SHORTLIST/RESEARCH
As ASUS, MSI and AW are only the ones to be considered for the Indian Market, I've shortlisted these ones:

Below one lac: 

Lenovo Y50

Above 1 lac:

ASUS G750JM

MSI GS60 2PE

Forums say, 
"ASUS is better in terms of performance while MSI is best in its class for (Performance + Portability). Well, they mention different models for both of them. Asus JM is the  basic model. (What about JX?) I read somewhere that 860M in 750JM is Maxwell which is the better one while 870M in MSI has Kepler. The service of Asus is better. Don't go for AW 17 - they cost too much, though, they are best for upgradation". Any words? 

One more thing: Should I buy from Flipkart,  Snapdeal or Amazon or have a visit at offline places like Nehru Place (Delhi)? 

That's all I remember to add at the moment. 
Any help, suggestion or open discussion would be greatly appreciated. Thanks everyone in advance.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 11, 2014)

Your budget allows importing laptops from USA, so I'd recommend you to do so.
get this one XOTIC PC | Sager NP8268-S (Clevo P150SM-A) - 15.6" Gaming Notebook it thrashes any other laptop in India within your budget.

this is a true VFM; MSI one is overpriced, same with Asus.

y50 is good for 75k, but that's below your budget


----------



## seamon (Oct 11, 2014)

No need to buy antiquated 800 series Nvidia GPUs when the 900 series is available in USA. Go for Clevo.


----------



## Techguy (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah, go for a laptop with Nvidia's 900 Series (Maxwell).


----------



## Paras Lehana (Oct 11, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Your budget allows importing laptops from USA, so I'd recommend you to do so.





seamon said:


> No need to buy antiquated 800 series Nvidia GPUs when the 900 series is available in USA. Go for Clevo.





Techguy said:


> Yeah, go for a laptop with Nvidia's 900 Series (Maxwell).



Wow! Clevo is amazing! 
Well, my mind and dad is not ready yet for importing. But since I liked the idea, I'd surely convince my dad once I make my final decision. I've to research a bit on Clevo. Also, I've to consider the factors like support, service and trustworthiness for the imported stuff!

Thanks. Besides importing please post more ideas/suggestions if you want to. Between ASUS and MSI, which one would you like to recommend?


----------



## seamon (Oct 11, 2014)

Paras Lehana said:


> Wow! Clevo is amazing!
> Well, my mind and dad is not ready yet for importing. But since I liked the idea, I'd surely convince my dad once I make my final decision. I've to research a bit on Clevo. Also, I've to consider the factors like support, service and trustworthiness for the imported stuff!
> 
> Thanks. Besides importing please post more ideas/suggestions if you want to. Between ASUS and MSI, which one would you like to recommend?



MSI def.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 11, 2014)

Paras Lehana said:


> Wow! Clevo is amazing!
> Well, my mind and dad is not ready yet for importing. But since I liked the idea, I'd surely convince my dad once I make my final decision. I've to research a bit on Clevo. Also, I've to consider the factors like support, service and trustworthiness for the imported stuff!
> 
> Thanks. Besides importing please post more ideas/suggestions if you want to. Between ASUS and MSI, which one would you like to recommend?



for importing use PPoBox or iShopInternational. Look, there is no point in spending more than 75k if you aren't going to get a powerful VFM laptop. MSI Ghost Pro is good but not VFM as compared to Clevo.


----------



## Paras Lehana (Oct 12, 2014)

Currently viewing this thread - *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbook...workstation-gaming-laptop-under-inr-140k.html


seamon said:


> MSI def.


Can you please elaborate how did you decide that? I heard MSI has problems in cooling. 


SaiyanGoku said:


> for importing use PPoBox or iShopInternational. Look, there is no point in spending more than 75k if you aren't going to get a powerful VFM laptop. MSI Ghost Pro is good but not VFM as compared to Clevo.


Thanks for clearing that.  
So, above 1 lacs, I should import Clevo! 

Well, what if I get Y50 and upgrade it?


----------



## seamon (Oct 12, 2014)

Paras Lehana said:


> Currently viewing this thread - *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbook...workstation-gaming-laptop-under-inr-140k.html
> 
> Can you please elaborate how did you decide that? I heard MSI has problems in cooling.
> 
> ...



Still Clevo lol.


----------



## thegr8anand (Oct 12, 2014)

Asus has good cooling. I would suggest you stick with Asus and get the new 751 series with 900 series cards.

ASUS G-Series ROG Gaming Laptops - G751 Series


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 12, 2014)

Paras Lehana said:


> Thanks for clearing that.
> So, above 1 lacs, I should import Clevo!
> 
> Well, what if I get Y50 and upgrade it?


What are you going to upgrade? RAM, hdd,  screen or just add a SSD?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 12, 2014)

thegr8anand said:


> Asus has good cooling. I would suggest you stick with Asus and get the new 751 series with 900 series cards.
> 
> ASUS G-Series ROG Gaming Laptops - G751 Series


Overshoots @op's budget and still not vfm


----------



## Paras Lehana (Oct 12, 2014)

thegr8anand said:


> Asus has good cooling. I would suggest you stick with Asus and get the new 751 series with 900 series cards.
> 
> ASUS G-Series ROG Gaming Laptops - G751 Series


Launched 4 days ago. 
They are not available in India atm. Any idea when they'd be? I've no idea about importing from abroad - I've to read about that. Plus it'd cost about 1.53 lacs in Indian rupees. Any odea how much would the customs cost? (Need bit guidance over this) 

Thanks. 


SaiyanGoku said:


> What are you going to upgrade? RAM, hdd,  screen or just add a SSD?


I'm newbie to upgrading laptops. I've no idea about that. Just asked you about the possibilities like eGPUs and similar? 

Thanks.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 12, 2014)

Paras Lehana said:


> Launched 4 days ago.
> They are not available in India atm. Any idea when they'd be? I've no idea about importing from abroad - I've to read about that. Plus it'd cost about 1.53 lacs in Indian rupees. Any odea how much would the customs cost? (Need bit guidance over this)
> 
> Thanks.
> ...



For customs calculations and all, go to duty calculator website. 

Adding external GPU(which you'll have to import) to the y50 which has a 860m would require you to have a bigger power supply and wouldn't be effective as a single 970m in the clevo one.  I don't think y50 even supports SLI. Total waste of jugad. 

There is no scope of upgrading the cpu/GPU in y50 (in india) unless you want to experiment with soldering and stuff voiding the warranty.


----------



## thegr8anand (Oct 12, 2014)

Paras Lehana said:


> Launched 4 days ago.
> They are not available in India atm. Any idea when they'd be? I've no idea about importing from abroad - I've to read about that. Plus it'd cost about 1.53 lacs in Indian rupees. Any odea how much would the customs cost? (Need bit guidance over this)
> 
> Thanks.
> ...



Just wait a little bit and get this. Runtime Error 91798 in rupees.

Since  the region is India it shows unavailable because if you change the flag  on top to USA it will show release on 4 nov. Newegg now ships to India  and when you add an item and go to checkout it will show shipping and  custom duty (35% i think). You can test will any other available item  for that. Even adding that it will be easily within your budget and it  is a pretty powerful laptop.

- - - Updated - - -

There are also these 5 that can fit in your budget. MSI laptops.

*www.newegg.com/global/in/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152656&ignorebbr=1&cm_re=PPSSLRIOXNYJUA-_-34-152-656-_-Product

*www.newegg.com/global/in/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152654&ignorebbr=1&cm_re=PPSSLEDNUHUHLK-_-34-152-654-_-Product

*www.newegg.com/global/in/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152666&ignorebbr=1&cm_re=PPSSXBZMVWTDLF-_-34-152-666-_-Product

*www.newegg.com/global/in/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152665&ignorebbr=1&cm_re=PPSSXBZMVWTDLF-_-34-152-665-_-Product

*www.newegg.com/global/in/Product/Product.aspx?Item=34-152-667


----------



## Paras Lehana (Oct 12, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> For customs calculations and all, go to duty calculator website.
> 
> Adding external GPU(which you'll have to import) to the y50 which has a 860m would require you to have a bigger power supply and wouldn't be effective as a single 970m in the clevo one.  I don't think y50 even supports SLI. Total waste of jugad.
> 
> There is no scope of upgrading the cpu/GPU in y50 (in india) unless you want to experiment with soldering and stuff voiding the warranty.


Point noted! Thanks for elaborating. Removed Y50 from my shortlist! Well, what do you say about importing ASUS or MSI? Would I get same support for that in India (like warranty)? 


thegr8anand said:


> Just wait a little bit and get this. Runtime Error 91798 in rupees.
> 
> Since  the region is India it shows unavailable because if you change the flag  on top to USA it will show release on 4 nov. Newegg now ships to India  and when you add an item and go to checkout it will show shipping and  custom duty (35% i think). You can test will any other available item  for that. Even adding that it will be easily within your budget and it  is a pretty powerful laptop.
> 
> ...


Yup, I was also reading about that  - *www.medianama.com/2014/08/223-newe...gh-shipping-charges-possible-warranty-issues/

Thanks for the link. I'd surely watch all of them and try to arrive at a final decision now once I get to a desktop. 

Thanks.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 12, 2014)

Paras Lehana said:


> Point noted! Thanks for elaborating. Removed Y50 from my shortlist! Well, what do you say about importing ASUS or MSI? Would I get same support for that in India (like warranty)?
> 
> Yup, I was also reading about that  - Newegg launches in India; High shipping charges & possible warranty issues - MediaNama
> 
> ...



Asus: don't know, contact Asus CC
MSI:



> You can see from the Xotic description that MSI honor warranty only (parts and labor for a year) the other services are provided by Xotic themselves already. No channel partners of any vendors in India can do this type of service even if we wanted them to apply this. Hope you can understand this.



source MSI India GS60 Ghost Pro/Ghost Launching Announcement


----------



## Paras Lehana (Oct 29, 2014)

thegr8anand said:


> Just wait a little bit and get this. Runtime Error 91798 in rupees.
> 
> Since  the region is India it shows unavailable because if you change the flag  on top to USA it will show release on 4 nov. Newegg now ships to India  and when you add an item and go to checkout it will show shipping and  custom duty (35% i think). You can test will any other available item  for that. Even adding that it will be easily within your budget and it  is a pretty powerful laptop.
> 
> ...





SaiyanGoku said:


> Asus: don't know, contact Asus CC
> MSI:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, buddy! 

Asus CC was not responding since last week. Today, they ACTUALLY arranged a callback for me and confirmed that if I ship G751 from USA, I'd be getting 'Global Warranty' with it. I'll check the newegg website on 4 Nov now and most probably order it. Dad found a friend of him that can bring the laptop from USA to India. 

Thanks all of you. Further discussion would always be appreciated.


----------

